#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Sensomotorische Einlagen (in die Schuhe ;-) ) >

## Malu

*Habe extrem durchgetretene Spreizfüße und daduch viele Schmerzen. Einlagen trage ich deswegen schon seit vielen Jahren (aus Fachzentrum).* *Da ich außerdem eine Beckenschiefstand habe - ob "echt" oder muskelbedingt, da streiten sich die "Gelehrten" seit >20 Jahren - und entsprechend auch oft Rückenbeschwerden, hat mir meine Krankengymnastin zum Versuch mit "Sensomotorischen Einlagen" geraten.*  *Darum geht es:* *http://www.einlagen-info.de/propriozeptive-sensomotorische-einlagen.html*  *Nun gibt es da sehr verschiedene Ausführungen. Über einen Orthopäden (spez. Hände und Füße) sind mir die von MEDReflexx empfohlen worden:* *http://www.medreflexx.de/patienten-information/das-prinzip-der-sensomotorik.html*  *Das ist eine IGEL-Leistung und da bin ich immer etwas skeptisch hinsichtlich Preis und Wirkung.*  *Aber das Konzept finde ich ganz gut, nach der Erstanpassung finden in den nächsten 2 Jahren noch 5 Kontrollen statt, mit Anpassung der Sohlen an den erreichten Zustand.*  *Jetzt meine Frage: hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit Sensomotorischen Einlagen ---speziell auch mit diesen? Was sagen die Fachleute (Physiotherapeuten) zu diesem Konzept (siehe Link)?*  *Liebe Grüße* *Malu*

----------


## Christiane

Bei Kindern halte ich generell nichts von Einlagen, aber beim ausgewachsenen Fuß machen sie zumindest zeitweise Sinn. Sie haben Unterstützungsfunktion, aber man sollte sich nicht ausschließlich darauf verlassen. Zusätzlich ist Fuß- und Beingymnastik zu empfehlen, damit man zumindest bei kürzeren Strecken auf die Einlagen verzichten kann. Auf Laiendeutsch ausgedrückt, wird dein Muskelsystem sonst "faul", weil es sich an die Unterstützung von außen gewöhnt hat. Deine Krankengymnastin kann dir ein paar Übungen zeigen. 
Die sensomotrischen Einlagen werden erst einmal ungewohnt sein. Das Lafen mit ihnen wird dir in den ersten Tagen "komisch" vorkommen, Muskelkater ist möglich. Sie sind aber eine sehr gute Alternative zu den herkömmlichen Einlagen. Ich kann momentan aber nicht sagen, was sie kosten (sie werden in unserer Gegend nicht so häufig genutzt). 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Malu

Hallo Christine,  
danke für deine Antwort. Klar ist Fußgymnastik gut und Barfußlaufen (z.B. am Strand bei meiner Reha) auch. Aber bei mir sind die Schmerzen (Vorfußballen, Sohle, Zehen) inzwischen so ausgeprägt, dass es ohne Schmerzmittel nicht mehr geht. 
Da diese Sohlen über die Aktivierung der Fußmuskeln auch eine Wirkung auf die ganze Körperhaltung haben sollen, erhoffe ich mir auch eine Schmerzlinderung im unteren Rückenbereich. 
Diese Sohlen und die Nachbehandlung/Kontrollen (5x) innerhalb von 2 Jahren kosten 350 € (Eigenleistung = IGEL). Aber ich finde es gut, das die Füße zur Einlagenherstellung nicht nur digital, sondern über spezielle Muskeltests erfasst werden (Schwächen und zu starke Bereiche). Danach wird dann die Sohle individuell befüllt und kann bei den Kontrollen je nach Veränderung am Fuß wieder angepasst werden.
Das ist bei den anderen sensomotorischen Einlagen (für die es Zuschüsse geben kann) nicht der Fall. Einmal angefertigt, ist das erledigt.   
Hatte gehofft, hier hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit, aber so werde ich selber feststellen, ob es was bringt oder eher weniger. 
Liebe Grüße
Malu

----------


## peppermoon

Hallo Malu, 
ich habe gerade Deinen Beitrag gelesen und kann Dir vielleicht bald meine Erfahrungen mitteilen.
Ich bin erst 34 Jahre alt und leide schon seit ca. 9 Jahren unter starken Hüft/Becken oder vielleicht auch einfach nur Seitenschmerzen? 
Anfangs dachte ich, es ist der Trochanter bzw. entzündete Schleimbeutel. Als ich dann aber letzte Woche eine Sono hatte und Spritzen bekommen habe, stellte sich schnell heraus: Es sind nicht die Schleimbeutel. Schmerzen hatte ich nach wie vor. Gestern war ich beim Hüfte-Röntgen. Um evtl. eine Dysplasie auszuschließen. Ich habe Glück. Eine Dysplasie liegt nicht vor. Nur an beiden Außenseiten der Gelenke sind schon Kalkablagerungen. Nun, darauf ist der Arzt nicht weiter eingegangen. Fest steht, ich habe eine Beckenfehlstellung, eine S-Wirbelsäule, Spreizfuß, Hohlfuß, Knickfuß und Sichelfuß beidseitig. Außerdem knirsche ich auch mit den Zähnen. Ich hatte als Jungendliche schon eine Schiene tragen müssen.
Laut Orthopäde, werde ich diese wohl auch wieder tragen müssen (eine neue natürlich) *grins*.... 
So, nun zu Deiner Frage: 
Da ich ein großes Vertrauen meinem Arzt gegenüber habe, habe ich mich für die Medreflexx-Einlagen entschieden.
Meine Füße werden in der Praxis ausgemessen und in München werden die Einlagen hergestellt.
Kostenpunkt für die Einlagen sind ganz genau 244,00 EURO.
Ich habe mich nun 9 lange Jahre, mal mehr, mal weniger mit Schmerzen gequält. Kein Orthopäde kam bis jetzt auf die Idee, dass ich eine Schiefstellung haben könnte. 
Nun habe ich einen neuen Arzt, der gleich alles entdeckt hat und erschrocken über seine Kollegen war. Ich muß dazu sagen, ich bin privat versichert. Und auch wenn man fast immer gleich einen Termin bekommt. Man sieht, vielen Ärzten geht es nur ums Geld. Und wirklich geholfen hat mir niemand. :Sad:  
Mein neuer Arzt meinte jedenfalls: "Rund 80% der Schmerzen im Rücken, Hüfte oder Becken entstehen durch Fehlhaltung".
Mit den Einlagen werden die Fußmuskulaturen stimmuliert und sorgen für eine bessere Balance. Sogar eine Beckenschiefstellung wird dadurch ausgeglichen.
Ich werde es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren.
Sobald ich die Einlagen habe, werde ich hier berichten, wie es mir ergeht.
Gruß Monqiue

----------


## Malu

Hallo  Monqiue, 
da bin ich auf deine Langzeiterfahrung echt mal gespannt. Für mich hatte sich dieses Thema sehr schnell erledigt, als ich bemerkt habe, dass dieser Orthopäde (nennt sich Hand- und Fußspezialist) zu denen gehört, die ihre lukrative Geldquelle gefunden haben:  Informationen für Ärzte 
Meine Argumente haben ihn herzlich wenig interessiert, mein Hammerzeh war eine Verrenkung (ohne Konsequenz), meine beidseitige Hüftdysplasie uninteressant. Mein Beckenschiefstand war dann auch keine Beinlängendifferenz mehr, sondern ausschließlich muskulär, wie er mir mit einer merkwürdigen Steckbewegung beweisen wollte. 
Als ich ihm dann gezeigt habe, dass schon meine Unterschenkel unterschiedlich lang sind (Knie verschieden hoch im sitzen), hat er das nur noch im raus eilen kurz zur Kenntnis genommen. 
Mein Hauptärgernis war allerdings, dass er mir partout die Kurzversion der Einlagen geben wollte (die Langsohle gab es bisher nur 2x bei Diabetikern). Ich habe aber durch meine starken Spreizfüße eine ziemlich schmerzhafte Metatarsalgie durch Druckbelastung im Vorfuß. "Hier wird nichts gestützt oder gepolstert".  
Nach einer kurzen Diskussion hab ich dann die Bestellung zurückgenommen, um eine Erfahrung reicher und ein paar Euro ärmer. 
In der Beschreibung zu den Einlagen kannst du lesen, was an Untersuchungen dann noch dazu gekommen wäre (ich bin in der GKV). Mich interessiert keine 3D-Vermessung der Wirbelsäule, sondern einzig, ob die Beschwerden besser werden ;-) 
Jetzt habe ich wieder "normale" Einlagen von einem gute Orthopädie-Schuster und trage wieder meine Schuherhöhung.
Meine bestehenden Rücken- und Knieprobleme werden weiterhin von meiner Physiotherapeutin (wegen MS) mitbehandelt. Früher hatte ich auch schon die Schuherhöhung, hab es dann später ca 10-15 Jahre vernachlässigt. Das rächt sich inzwischen: eine Etage schief, zieht sich das durchs ganze Haus mit Problemen in allen Ebenen.   
Ich wünsche dir, dass die  Medreflexx-Einlagen bei dir ihre Wirkung zeigen. 
Gruß Malu

----------


## BIGJIM

Hallo, an alle die meinen Beitrag dazu lesen.  

> Jetzt meine Frage: hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit Sensomotorischen Einlagen ---speziell auch mit diesen? Was sagen die Fachleute (Physiotherapeuten) zu diesem Konzept (siehe Link)?

 Was soll ich Dir dazu sagen? 
Ich kenne und wende die Bourdiol-Statikeinlagentechnik seit 1986 an.
.
Bourdiol ist und bleibt die Bourdiol-Statikeinlagentechnik in den Niederlanden. 
Bourdiol-Statikeinlagen werden meines Wissens nicht Deutschland hergestellt. Wer es behauptet ... lügt sich selbst etwas vor - dazu stehe ich und bin jederzeit bereit es unter Beweis ( Prüfen der Segmente, mit dem Nadelrad nach WARTENBERG ) zu stellen.
.
Karel Breukhoven ist die Breukhoven-Technik  es sind vollkommen getrennte Arbeiten und hat mit der Bourdiol-Statikeinlagentechnik  nichts zu tun.  
Mit 350.- Euro hast Du sehr teure Erfahrungen bezahlt.
.
Bourdiol-Statikeinlagen kosten in den Niederlanden 80.- Euro einschließlich der Voruntersuchung und es ist eine einmalige Kontrolle jährlich beim dortigen Orthopädietechniker erforderlich, welcher diese Statikeinlagen erstellte.
.
Es gibt einen einfachen Test. 
Lasse Dir die Segmente mit dem Nadelrad nach WARTENERG prüfen und wenn die Statikeinlagen korrekt gearbeitet sind ist das Abrollen des Nadelrades über die Hand-/Fingerinnenseite ein abrollen. Sollte jedoch dabei ein Gefühl des schneiden sein so sind die Statikeinlagen nicht korrekt gearbeitet.
.
.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
BIGJIM

----------


## lieschennille

Hallo Monqiue, 
kannst du mir mitteilen ob es sich gelohnt hat diese Einlagen zu erwerben?
da ich auch schon seit 2 Jahren richtig Probleme mit meinen Rücken, Bandscheiben, HWS,und meinen Fuß habe , ich schon etliche Ärzte und Heilpraktiker aufsuchte,nichts half, ich jetzt bei einen neuen Orthopäden bin und der mir das Medreflexx sehr empfohlen hat, er auch meint das ich dann Schmerzfreier wäre, meine Frage , hast du schon Erfahrungswerte, usw.
Gruß
lieschen

----------


## Malu

Hallo lieschennille, 
ich schließe mich deiner Frage an Monique an, hoffentlich liest sie noch hier. Meine Erfahrung mit der (möglichen) Verordnung von Medreflexx-Einlagen hab ich ja oben beschrieben.  
LG Malu

----------


## alesssa

Hallo,
ich habe seit Kindheit Probleme mit den Füßen (Plattfuss) und X-Beine, seit dem 20. Lebensjahr Hallux, welches zuerst mit normalen orthopädischen Einlagen therapiert wurde und dann doch operiert wurde. Ergebnis war super. Jetzt ist das linke Hallux so extrem, dass Lähmung der Zehe dazukam. Bei einem anderen Orhopäden (und mittlerweile Privat versichert) wurden mir Einlagen verschrieben. Der Ortopädietechniker hat per Video eine Ganganalyse und einen Scan der Belastung gemacht und sich dann nach Rücksprache mit dem Orthopäden und der Kasse für sensomotorische Einlagen entschieden ((nicht MedReflexx). Nach  Wochen waren sie fertig: Individuell angefertigt. Ich trage sie seit ca. 4 Wochen in Turnschuhen. Denke nicht, dass sie in herkömmliche Halbschuhe passen, da sie doch sehr breit und hoch sind, aber evtl. kann man das auch bei der 2. Anpassung abändern. Kosten nur für Einlagen 225 Euro. Ich solle in mich "hineinhören", wenn ich sie trage (?). Die ersten Tage fühlte es sich an wie barfuss Laufen auf circa 5cm großen, rundgeschliffenen Steinen . Sie stützen, aber nach langen STrecken ist am Abend ein kribbeln und leichter Muskelkater/ ziehen spürbar- ist aber angenehm. Die Haltung ist denke ich besser, X-Beine sind weg, wenn ich sie trage, die Haltung der Füße ist jetzt auch ohne Einlagen besser geworden. Die Druckstellen/ Hornhaut ist noch da, aber ich habe die Einlagen erst seit 4 Wochen. Näheres dann nach dem nächsten Ortotechniker - Besuch Ende des Monats. Hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen.

----------


## Malu

Hallo alessa, 
sehr gut, dass du mit deinen Einlagen zufrieden bist. Es gibt sehr viele verschiedene Arten von sensomotorischen Einlagen. Mich interessieren besonders Erfahrungen mit diesen MedReflexx-Einlagen, da ich immernoch meine, die sind nur eine Goldgrube der Orthopäden incl. 3D-Wirbelsäulenvermessungen ..... --- ich brauche keine Grafiken, sondern ein besseres Befinden ;-) 
Malu

----------


## Malu

Hallo alessa,<br><br>sehr gut, dass du mit deinen Einlagen zufrieden bist. Es gibt sehr viele verschiedene Arten von sensomotorischen Einlagen. Mich interessieren besonders Erfahrungen mit diesen MedReflexx-Einlagen, da ich immernoch meine, die sind nur eine Goldgrube der Orthopäden incl. 3D-Wirbelsäulenvermessungen ..... --- ich brauche keine Grafiken, sondern ein besseres Befinden    ;-)  
Malu

----------


## Andres

Hallo Malu, 
danke für Deinen Themeninput. Ich habe heute erstmals Kontakt mit diesem Thema bei meinem Orthop. gehabt.
Und mir geht es sehr ähnlich bzgl. der 3D Vermessung - ist dies wirklich so notwendig? Ist die Passung der Einlagen nicht auch anders zu erzielen? Und wie wirksam ist das am Ende dann?  - Oder ist das in der Tat eine tolle neue Inovation die zur Goldgrube aufgeblasen wird?  Gründe dafür gibt es ja genug. 
Hast Du seit Deinem letzten Eintrag neue Erfahrungen - Kenntnisse gewinnen können. 
Gruß
Andres

----------


## scottberlin

Hallo, der letzte Eintrag ist jetzt schon 10 Monate her. Aber erst jetzt kann ich mit eigenen Erfahrungen zur Erhellung beitragen. Und das Thema wird uns sicher noch Jahre erhalten bleiben.
Nachdem ich mir im August 2012, also vor 5 Monaten, *Medreflexx-Einlagen* angeschafft hatte, musste ich den Versuch nun enttäuscht abbrechen. Enttäuscht war ich sowohl vom Ergebnis als auch von der unprofessionellen, undurchsichtigen Arbeitsweise der Ärztin. Aber zunächst zum Wichtigsten, dem körperlichen Ergebnis. Dazu kurz das Motiv, warum ich die MR-Einlagen ausprobiert habe. Spreizfuß. Ich bin Läufer, Marathonläufer. Beim letzten Marathon 2011 musste ich bei km 32 abbrechen wegen Ermüdungsbruch. Der war nach 3 Monaten verheilt und ich konnte wieder laufen. Seitdem arbeite ich daran, meine Füße erst einmal gründlich zu sanieren. Das heißt konkret: die abgesackten Quergewölbe wieder zu echten Gewölben mit dauerhafter Stoßdämpfungswirkung hochzupäppeln. Habe es zuerst  3 Monaten mit laufen in völlig ungedämpften Indianersandalen (www.invisibleshoe.com)  und Strandschuhen (Aqua Sphere) probiert. Die Füße wurden zwar enorm gekräftigt, aber die Quergewölbe gingen nicht hoch, blieben relativ platt, und nach 10 km laufen hatte ich immer Schmerzen. Deshalb wollte ich es dann mal mit den Medreflexx probieren. Ich ging also zu der nächstgelegenen dafür ausgebildeten Ärztin in Berlin-Frohnau, und erlebte gleich die erste Überraschung: schon für das erste halbstündige Informationsgespräch musste ich zahlen, 80 € für 30 Minuten, allerdings war darin ein weiterer Termin für die Anpassung der Einlagen inbegriffen. Diese Prozedur dauert 15 Minuten und  ist  merkwürdig. Die Ärztin massierte nacheinander eine bestimmte Zeit  lang (20 laut gezählte Sekunden) acht Sohlenbereiche an jedem Fuß und drückte dann unmittelbar danach an einer  Hand Zeigefinger und Daumen auseinander. Je nach dem dabei von ihr subjektiv erspürten Widerstand notierte sie dann einen Zahl, die dann später bei der Herstellung der Einlagen als Maß für die Festigkeit des Polsters unter dem jeweiligen Bereich dient. So soll durch stimulierende Nerven-Impulse gezielt die Fußsohlenmuskulatur aufgebaut werden. Wie gesagt: merkwürdig, jedenfalls für einen naturwissenschaftlich denkenden Menschen wie mich. Aber nun gut, dachte ich, probieren geht über studieren. Und bestellte also die Einlagen, ca. 280 €.   
 Nach  4 Monaten war dann eine Kontrolle vorgesehen. Eine Verbesserung konnte ich allerdings nicht registrieren. Im Gegenteil, seit Ende November habe ich sogar Schmerzen unter dem Mittelfuß beim Barfußgehen und beim Gehen in Schuhen manchmal reißende Schmerzen in den Zehen. Bevor ich einen Termin mit der Ärztin  machen wollte, telefonierte ich zunächst mit einem Arzt bei Medreflexx. Ich wollte wissen, ob es Referenzfälle gebe, bei denen es gelungen sei, die Quergewölbe wieder aufzurichten. Damit konnte er leider nicht dienen. Zu meiner Verblüffung erfuhr ich von ihm außerdem, dass neuerdings in der Fachwelt bezweifelt werde, dass es überhaupt Quergewölbe mit Dämpfungsfunktion gäbe. Eigentlich hätte ich es damit schon bewenden lassen und den Versuch abbrechen können. Aber ich wollte auch meiner Ärztin noch eine Chance geben. Ich schickte ihr eine Email und fragte, ob Sie mir Erfolgsfälle oder sonstige  Argumente nennen könne , warum ich trotz der Verschlechterung den Versuch mit den Einlagen fortsetzen solle; ohne eine entsprechende Ermutigung würde ich erst gar keinen Termin machen. Sie antwortete, ich könne gerne den Termin machen. Ach ja? Wie schön. Ich habe mir daraufhin erlaubt, von der unterirdischen Qualität ihrer Antwort auf die Qualität ihrer ärztlichen Arbeit zu schließen, und den Versuch abgebrochen. Wenn hoffentlich in Bälde Eis und Schnee weggetaut sind, werde ich wieder in normalen Laufschuhen trainieren, aber weniger gedämpft. Fazit: Ich glaube nicht mehr daran, dass ich meine Quergewölbe wieder aufbauen kann. Bis mir dazu glaubwürdige Erfolgsberichte bekannt werden.

----------


## Malu

Hallo Scottberlin, 
wenn du die alten Beiträge alle gelesen hast, dann weißt du, wie es mir ergangen ist. Ich (auch naturwissenschaftlich geprägt, aber auch für anderes aufgeschlossen) bin auch zu einem "Spezialisten" (Hand- und Fußzentrum Berlin) gegangen. Ich wollte eine sog. Langsohle haben, weil ich auch Probleme mit den Zehen habe. Das wurde aber abgelehnt, sei NUR etwas für Diabetiker (?). Bei mir wollte man meine Beinlängendifferenz 1,7 cm links korregieren. 
Man hat mir zwischendurch noch eine Akkupressurmethode empfohlen (hab ich auch versucht) sehr schmerzhaft und keine Wirkung, gegen bares.  
Inzwischen wusste ich (sitzen vor dem Spiegel), dass meine Beine real im Unterschenkel verschieden lang sind, Knie verschieden hoch. 
Mein Gespräch mit dem "Spezialisten" endete dann auch mit der Bemerkung, dass die Behandlung für mich wohl eher nicht geeignet sei und er hat meine Bestellung für die Sohlen zum Glück freiwillig storniert. 
Für mich ist das eine einzige Gelddruckmaschine für den Arzt - siehe auch mein Zitat für Ärzte aus der Internetseite für Ärzte. Eigentlich sollte man die verklagen. Aber ich hab glücklicherweise noch rechtzeitig den Absprung bekommen.  
Übrigens hab ich auch sehr massive Spreizfüße, so dass ich gegen die (Druck-)Nervenschmerzen Gabapentin nehme um es auszuhalten. Hab auch viel recherschiert, überall wird betont, dass sich das Quergewölbe nicht mehr aufrichten läßt. Kann dir ein guter Orthopädieschuster nicht mal ordentliche Laufeinlagen herstellen, die das Quergewölbe gut entlasten?  
Alles Gute  
Malu

----------


## scottberlin

Hallo Malu, danke für die prompte Antwort nach so langer Pause in der Diskussion. Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen bestärkt sich mir auch der Verdacht, das die Gelddruckfunktion bei diesem Konzept zumindest im Fordergrund steht. Solange Medreflexx nicht mit Transparenz hinsichtlich Erfolgen rüberkommt, müssen sie sich  Skepsis gefallen lassen. Und wenn schon der Facharzt der Firma an der Existenz oder Funktion von Quergewölben Im Fuß zweifelt, muss man sich fragen, was das ganze eigentlich soll.
Danke für Deinen Rat wegen entlastender Einlagen. Genau das will ich jetzt machen. 
Gruß aus Berlin - Scott

----------


## buddelkiste

Ich möchte erst mal Hallo sagen und sagen, dass ich mich freue auf diese Seite geraten zu sein.
Und jetzt kommt das "Aber". Ich habe am 17. 03. meinen Termin bei meinem Orthopäden und es grault mich nach diesen Beiträgen ein bissel. Meine bisherige Orthopädin machte es mit normalen Einlagen und nun bin ich zu einem anderen Arzt gegangen und der hat mir gleich diese Sensomotorischen Einlagen " Medreflexx" verschrieben, bzw. machte einen Termin dafür. Der Preis ist natürlich auch für mich wahnsinn( 244.00 + 144,00) aber falls es doch was bringt, was dann? Auch meine Füsse sind total platt und schmerzen. 
Wann kann man denn die Anprobe noch abbrechen? Ich glaube aber ich bin nicht in der Lage, vorher schon zu entscheiden, ob es mir was bringt.
Liebe Grüße
de buddelkiste

----------


## Malu

Hallo buddelkiste,
du kannst uns ruhig glauben, dass bei dieser "Behandlung" viel teurer Hokuspokus betrieben wird.  
Ich würde den Orthopäden direkt danach befragen. Da die Sohlen aber persönlich bestellt und angepasst werden (was nur das unterschiedliche befüllen mit Luft ist, also nichts, was die Sohlen unbrauchbar macht), wird er sich nicht darauf einlassen.  
Die 144€ sind dann vermutlich für die weiteren "Kontrollen", ist da die 3D-Vermessung der Wirbelsäule schon bei?
Wenn die dich erstmal in den Fängen haben, gibt's bestimmt noch einiges, für weitere €. 
Ich bin so froh, dass ich noch rechtzeitig die Kurve bekommen habe und die Bestellung noch vor Auslieferung stornieren konnte. 
Bitte lies dir die Information von Medreflexx ganz genau durch, auch den Teil für die Ärzte.  Informationen für Ärzte 
insbesondere die Teile: "Wirtschaftlichkeit der Praxis" + "Erfolgreiches Praxismanagement" und dann überlege dir genau, ob du die Kuh sein möchtest, die da gemolken wird. 
Es gibt auch noch viele andere Anbieter von sensomotorischen Einlagen, wenn es denn welche sein sollen.
Aber die Kosten natürlich auch einiges. Und Rückgabe wird auch da kaum möglich sein.
Einige Tipps und Informationen stehen auch hier.  Sensomotorische Einlagen: Bei welchen Beschwerden können sie helfen? | Gesund im Alltag | Themen nach Rubriken | Gesundheit! | Bayerisches Fernsehen | Fernsehen | BR.de 
Ich habe selber auch ausgeprägte Spreizfüße, komme aber mit herkömmlichen Einlagen von einem guten Orthopädie-Schuster meines Vertrauens  und ausreichend weiten Schuhen gut hin. 
Zu den Einlagen von Medreflexx:  LASS DIE FINGER DAVON.

----------


## scottberlin

Hallo buddelkiste, also nach meinen und den weiteren hier beschriebenen Erfahrungen müsstest Du eigentlich konsequent sagen: Finger davon. Es fängt ja eben schon damit an, dass Du nicht einfach mal unverbindlich zu einem ersten Schnuppergespräch gehen kannst, um Dir eine Meinung zu bilden. Du musst sofort für den Doktor zahlen. Wusste ich vorher übrigens nichts von. Aber dann denkt man, na ja, jetzt bin ich schon hier, probiere ich es halt mal aus und dann sehen wir weiter. Und dann wirst Du vermutlich mit den Medreflexx nach einigen Wochen sogar eine Verbesserung spüren. Besser gesagt: zu spüren vermeinen. Der Mensch ist leider so gestrickt, dass er dazu neigt, seinen eingebauten Optimismus zum Kumpanen dieses Geschäftsmodells zu machen.  Die Aussage von medreflex unter Informationen für Ärzte, dass "Nach einer Patientenbefragung der Gesellschaft für Haltungs- und  Bewegungsforschung e.V. (GHBF) spüren 78% der Nutzer von MEDREFLEXX  Einlagen eine deutliche Verringerung ihrer Schmerzen." mag also sogar zutreffen. Niemand wird bestreiten, dass es auch den berühmten Placebo-Effekt wirklich gibt. Und er hilft oft sogar real. Aber dafür viel Geld bezahlen? 
Ich habe den scheinbaren Verbesserungseffekt bei bei mir auch bemerkt. Ich dachte noch Mitte Januar, meine Füße sind doch kräftiger geworden, die Füße passen ja kaum noch in meine Winterschuhe. Bis ich dann mal genau nachgedacht habe und eingestehen musste, dass die Kräftigung der Fußmuskulatur schon vorher im Sommer erfolgt war, als ich massiv Fußmuskeltraining gemacht und viel barfuß gelaufen war. Ich habe jetzt übrigens genau diesen Pfad wieder aufgenommen und mache jeden Abend Fußmuskelübungen, findest Du jede Menge bei Youtube (zB fußübung teil 1 - YouTube) oder in Büchern. Und der Erfolg ist enorm und kostenlos. Ich bin am letzten Samstag 16 Kilometer mit völlig ungedämpften Sportschuhen (New Ballance Minimus) gelaufen und mein Fußquergewölbe ist bis zum Schluss nicht durchgesackt, die Muskulatur hat es also gehalten. Mit den Medreflexx hingegen bin ich von August bis Januar bei 10 bis 12  km stagniert. Mehr ging nicht, dann lief ich auf den durchgesackten Mittelfußknochen - mit Schmerzen. Ich rate also wie Malu zu normalen Einlagen, trage ich jetzt in meinen zweiten ungedämpften Laufschuhen auch (Abwechslung ist nämlich wichtig) , ansonsten viel barfuß laufen und Fußmuskelübungen. Und den Termin beim Orthopäden einfach absagen. Bringt nicht wirklich was außer Kosten, die Dich aber letztlich nur um eine  Erfahrung reicher machen.

----------


## buddelkiste

Hallo Malu,ganz lieben Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ups, da habe ich ja was gemacht. Ich denke immer noch, ein neuer Arzt, der meint es gut mit dir und der macht etwas, was dir vielleicht hift und dem sage ich jetzt ab. Na der wird mich gleich besonders kennen lernen.Aber ich verfolge schon seit 14 Tagen, da es jetzt Ernst wird, diese Beiträge. Und bin eigentlich dankbar, dass es diese Erfahrungen gibt. Jetzt neige ich schon dazu, den Termin wirklich abzusagen. Ich habe einen sehr guten Schuster, der mir auch die anderen Einlagen gemacht hat und den werde ich noch mal daraufhin ansprechen.
Nee, von einer 3D-Messung habe ich noch nichts drin stehen. Na ja, erst einmal ganz lieben Dank. Aber auch der Beitrag von scottberlin hat mir super gefallen und ich werde mir die Ausführungen noch mal ganz genau durchlesen.
DANKE :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## buddelkiste

Danke, scottberlin :Smiley: 
danke für die lange und interessante Antwort. Ich bin Dir sehr dankbar dafür. Werde mir Vieles abkucken und beherzigen. Den Termin am 17. ganz betsimmt absagen( huch, wenn ich nicht so feige wäre)und hoffen, dass ich als neue Patientin nicht gleich schief angeschaut werde, so nach dem Motto, der wollte ich was Gutes tun und nun soll sie sehen....
Na ja, auf jeden Fall bin ich froh, dieses Forum gefunden zu haben. Ich lese ja schon lange darüber, aber so richtig hat es noch keiner geschrieben, dass es eventuell gen nichts geht. Leider haben mir schon Bekannte gesagt, du pass auf, der Arzt ist dafür bekannt, dass er nur das verschreibt, was dein eigenes Geld kostet. Aber die Erfahrung habe ich mit der anderen Orthopädin auch gemacht. 
Also abwarten und Tee trinken, oder? jedenfalls bis zum 17.03.
DANKE "scottberlin" :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## buddelkiste

Hallo Malu,
man bin ich stolz auf mich. Aber ich hadre noch ein bissel mit mir, ob es richtig war, den Termin abzusagen. Hab`s also getan und lese und lese. 
Es ist im Internetforum wie im Urlaub, manchen schmeckt das Essen und manchen nicht. Manche finden die Einlagen gut und manche nicht. Leider habe ich noch keine in meinem Umfeld gesprochen, der sie hat. Also erst mal Geld gespart und sich schlau machen.
DANKE und schöne Ostern
Buddelkiste

----------


## Rosel

Hallo, leider bin ich zu spät auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Mein (neu gewählter) Orthopäde, bei dem ich lediglich neue Einlagen verschrieben haben wollte, hat mir von diesen medreflexx-Einlagen vorgeschwärmt und ich habe mich leider sofort auf die Vermessung und die Bestellung der Einlagen eingelassen. Kosten: 244 Euro für die Einlagen plus 655 Euro für die Vermessung etc. Er gab mir ein Prospekt, auf dem ich dann gesehen habe, dass die Gesetzl.KK die Kosten nicht übernehmen. Der Arzt versicherte mir aber, dass die PKV (ich bin privat versichert) + Beihilfe die Kosten übernehmen. Sollte es Probleme geben, wird er mich unterstützen, er wolle ja nicht, dass ich auf den Kosten sitzen bleibe. Er erwähnte noch, dass er einen Rechtsanwalt hat, dessen Schreiben bisher immer die Übernahme der Kosten erreicht hat. Ich habe heute von meiner Krankenkasse (bisher habe ich nur die Rechnung für die Einlagen eingereicht) ein Schreiben erhalten - Auszug "Bis heute liegen keine Nachweise vor, wonach die o.g. Diagnostik/Therapie von der Schulmedizin anerkannt ist oder sich in einer signifikanten Größenordnung in der Praxis bewährt hat. Auch wenn im Einzelfall ein Behandlungserfolg behauptet wird, ist damit die Wirksamkeit nicht belegt. Daher sind wir für die Maßnahme nicht leistungspflichtig." Trotzdem haben sie 60 Euro der Kosten übernommen. Mal sehen, wie es mit der Übernahme der Vermessungskosten ausgeht, die Rechnung habe ich heute eingereicht. Ich ahne Schlimmes. Seit 1 Woche trage ich zu Hause die Kurzeinlagen, nun ja ein komisches Gefühl, aber es geht. Eine Verbesserung (habe Senk- und Spreizfüße) konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen. Seit Jahren trage ich ausschließlich FinComfort-Schuhe mit Einlagen, die vom Orthopädieschuhtechnikmeister angefertigt wurden. Eigentlich kam ich damit ganz gut zurecht. Nun ärgere ich mich und fühle mich abgezockt. Mal sehen, wie die versprochene Unterstützung durch den Herrn Dr. aussieht und ausgeht.

----------


## buddelkiste

Hallo Rosel,
man ist das tragisch, aber für mich auch ein bissel gut, weil ich nun weiss, dass das mit mir noch gar nicht sooo teuer war. Habe glaube ich auch keine 3D- Vermessung dabei gehabt. Ups, das sind Preise. Also ich habe ja auch überall angerufen, auch meine Krankenkasse und die hat mir auch noch mal bestätigt, dass sie die Kosten  nicht übernehmen. 
Ich habe die gleichen Probleme mit den Füßen. Was sind FinComfort-Schuhe? Ich habe auch speziell angefertigte Einlagen. Gehe morgen bis Montag das 1. mal damit wandern, mal sehen. Beim normalen Laufen tuen mir die Füße schon so ungefähr nach 4 Stunden weh. bin dir also sehr dankbar über die Antwort. 
Alles Gute und liebe Grüße
buddelkiste

----------


## Rosel

Hallo buddelkiste, Fincomfortschuhe sind speziell angefertigte sog. "Wohlfühlschuhe". Ich bin nach langer Suche nach  Schuhen, in denen ich schmerzfrei laufen kann, darauf gestoßen. Die meisten Schuhe sehen ein bisschen globig aus, sind aber ausgesprochen bequem und halten sehr gut die Form. Es gibt sie mit Einlage, die kann man aber zurückgeben und die eigenen Einlagen reinmachen. In jeder größeren Stadt gibt es Schuhgeschäfte, die diese Schuhe im Angebot haben, meistens sind es Orthopädieschuhläden. Billig sind sie nicht, so um 150 Euro das Paar - aber wenn mir die Füße nicht weh tun, ist es mir das Geld wert. Ich schicke dir mal einen Link, da kannst du dich informieren. wohlfuehlschuh.de - Ihr Online-Shop fr Finn-Comfort Schuhe  Liebe Grüße Rosel

----------


## buddelkiste

Hallo Rosel, danke für den schnellen Link. Schaue gerne mal rein. Meine MBT Schuhe kamen auch schon 200.00 €.
Tschüssi bis bald.

----------

